# fishing Nags Head



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

it's freakin cold any suggestions on how to catch a fish appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

Head South.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

PierRat4Life said:


> Head South.


probably very good advice


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

PierRat4Life said:


> Head South.


Keep driving South until you reach Key West and then break out the tackle.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Keep driving South until you reach Key West and then break out the tackle.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was hoping to make another trip down that way this year but this is turning out to be a chilly fall and it seems like the door is slamming shut on trout season. They're catching sharks on the Point if that floats your boat.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I was hoping to make another trip down that way this year but this is turning out to be a chilly fall and it seems like the door is slamming shut on trout season. They're catching sharks on the Point if that floats your boat.


I fished there Monday with a good SW wind. Many sharks were hooked but everyone was getting broke off. Since Tuesday it has been in the forties with wrong winds.

On the bright side I stopped in TW's and worked up a rod for Nick to build for me.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Man I thought last week was tough at the beach


----------



## ANGLRDerek (Jul 26, 2018)

Could try for Speckled Trout! https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/featured/how-to-catch-speckled-trout-with-guide-tyler-barnes/


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for that speckled trout website anglrderek. It has some very good information.


----------

